# Coolest video ever



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Altum angel fish. If you have ever kept them you know that's the end of the freshwater road - you have found perfection.

I like the guy in the second video - matter of fact, no trills, no frills. Old school attention to detail. The way the aquarium hobby should be.

Sit back and enjoy:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Put a little perspective in this reading. Here's where these fish live in the wild:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Rio+....496094&oq=rio+atab&hnear=Rio+Atabapo&t=m&z=5


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Interesting, if you speak Spanish:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

After watching the videos of the wild this pretty planted tank full of Altums looks cheesy:


----------

